# Obligatory First Post



## IamQuestar (May 8, 2009)

I've been lurking around the forums a few days, and am amazed at how much I've learned, and more to the point, how much I don't know. I consider myself reasonably knowledgeable in the technical aspects of performing arts, having tech. directed 2 musicals with full Orchestra and 4 major Christmas concert series for the Music Dept. at college (once as a student, twice while on staff, and one last one as freelance). Despite this experience, I have very little knowledge and experience in installed systems, as all our performances were in gyms, which involved renting several dozen lighting fixtures, consoles, dimmer packs, and miles of cable for lighting; and running sound (my performance day duties) on 3x 24 CH consoles (A nightmare, believe me, but you work with what you have) for everything form a bell choir, to full orchestra.

Now I find myself faced with the upgrade of systems in my church. We are looking at replacing our main speaker cluster, and finally installing some "real" stage lighting. In pursuit of answers to some questions that have come up, I stumbled upon this community. I look forward to learning from all of you, and perhaps being able to contribute from time to time, as I go through this process.

Thank you to all, in advance, for the many things I know I will learn along the way.

--Andrew


----------



## DaveySimps (May 8, 2009)

Welcome Andrew! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the search function. If you would not mind telling us where you heard about the site, that would be great. We can be a nosy bunch around here. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 8, 2009)

Thank you for your obligatory first post (I never did so). I am glad that you found this wonderful resource and am positive that you will be able to offer your experiences as well. I am certain that you will be able to find the necessary resources in each of the forums with your upcoming project in your church.


----------



## IamQuestar (May 9, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> Welcome Andrew! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the search function. If you would not mind telling us where you heard about the site, that would be great. We can be a nosy bunch around here. Enjoy CB!
> 
> ~Dave



I have already made good use of the search, and I'll be sure to take a look at the wiki. I found the board through a Google search, Looking for an answer to a specific question I had (Still haven't found the answer, so I may be posting a question in the lighting forum soon). 

--Andrew


----------



## lieperjp (May 10, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> Thank you for your obligatory first post (I never did so). I am glad that you found this wonderful resource and am positive that you will be able to offer your experiences as well. I am certain that you will be able to find the necessary resources in each of the forums with your upcoming project in your church.



Welcome!

and tsk, tsk, ruinexplorer... you know, it's never too late!


----------

